# Real or Fake: Hublot BIG BANG ASZTALI



## Midwest-Entrepreneur (May 12, 2015)

Hi WatchuSeek Community,

I am look to purchase a Hublot and I was hoping if you could tell me if this watch is real or fake. I am buying it through chrono24 (so if you have any advice about that please include that too).

Beyond real or fake, if you have any thoughts on the watch/model, please share them

Or insight as to what "ASZTALI" means?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

its a clock. Asztali is Hungarian for 'Table / Desk'

I feel slightly concerned with the seller saying that it's an automatic, while you can see the USB cable which strongly indicates a quartz clock


best regards


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyhow, this table clock is _really large_ . and I believe this is the one with carbon dial


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

Apart from Chrono, I could not discover anything about it.
Interesting?


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

HOROLOGIST007 said:


> Apart from Chrono, I could not discover anything about it.
> Interesting?


I only see one link from watchprosite for a similar clock


----------



## alex79 (Sep 1, 2014)

Real or fake for the money needed for that watch I'd really consider other options... 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Reinhard Immanuel said:


> I feel slightly concerned with the seller saying that it's an automatic, while you can see the USB cable which strongly indicates a quartz clock


Sorry ??????
Hublot uses WISeKey Smartcard technology to protect its brand, that explaines the USB. Google it.


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

stuffler said:


> Sorry ??????
> Hublot uses WISeKey Smartcard technology to protect its brand, that explaines the USB. Google it.


I stand corrected then. Its a good news that this clock might be an authentic one.

btw I believe their clock isn't an automatic for obvious reason


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Reinhard Immanuel said:


> I only see one link from watchprosite for a similar clock


Visit Kirchhofer Interlaken on Instagram....they have/had different models available....


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Of course it is quartz, have yet to see an automatic desk watch. Oxymoron.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007 (Apr 27, 2013)

stuffler said:


> Of course it is quartz, have yet to see an automatic desk watch. Oxymoron.


I wonder why?


----------



## Reinhard Immanuel (Oct 25, 2015)

stuffler said:


> Of course it is quartz, have yet to see an automatic desk watch. Oxymoron.


uh. actually I'm refer to the listing of this watch that OP been looking for. _Not specifically replying to your post._


Basic Info Ref. No.*966968*Movement*Automatic** - this is the reason*Case material*Ceramic* Year*2014**New**With box**With papers* Location*Hungary*Availability*Available immediately*

Sorry if I've given a wrong impression on you. I'm out of this thread then. have a good day


----------



## murokello (Aug 3, 2012)

stuffler said:


> Of course it is quartz, have yet to see an automatic desk watch. Oxymoron.


I have not seen automatics but plenty of manuals.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Well the Jaegar-LeCoultre Atmos might be considered an automatic clock since barometric pressure winds up the movement. Anyway, pretty funny how you guys saved OP from the purchase of a lifetime... expecting a watch but possibly getting a clock that is watch-shaped. lmao


----------

